# Tertowie House Nuclear Bunker visit / June 2014



## shadow1993 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
My first report will be in a recent explore me and my friend did. Please bear with me.

Some History:
The property was bought by Aberdeen City Council in 1944 and was also used by Aberdeen College as an educational and training facility.
Has been Abandoned from some time after year 2000.
In November of 2011 someone set it on fire and most of it has now been destroyed leaving a few walls and rubble.
It has a newer extension which adds a classroom some changing facilities and a sports hall.

Some may also know it has a small secret, a hidden nuclear bunker under the sports hall which i was able to explore. I will focus the pictures on the bunker itself as there is not much to see in the main burnt out building and i didn't get a change to take much photos of the outside as we had to ninja our way into the property. (occupied house with people outside around 30 meters away)

Main Entrance: 



Emergency Exits:









Venturing Inside the bunker:
Main Blast door






Decontamination area and 2nd blast door:



Inside the Bunker:





Our Location was J81, makes me wonder how many more sites there is around Aberdeenshire



Plant Room:



Got the scare of my life when I accidentally stepped on a live fire extinguisher and it went off.. Loudest thing ever

Apparently there is still 500l of diesel left...






Exit of the bunker down a 40ft corridor




Some Live electrics in the burnt out house with no roof:



With a separate switch for the bunker, thankfully we survived which means the power was off as the bunker was 2 inches deep in water.

Outside condition of surrounding buildings:






Off topic:





Hope you have enjoyed the pictures.
Any suggestions/ questions please ask/ tell ! 
Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice one! Great first report, cheers for sharing!


----------



## shadow1993 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers,
This was just a quick one while at work, i have a lot more photos to post from other explores... 

Liking your Chernobyl Explores!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2014)

Great first and what a treasure with everything intact especially the maps!


----------



## wrx0211 (Jul 3, 2014)

outstanding......are you going to check out the other points on the map........cant wait to see what you can find...


----------



## shadow1993 (Jul 4, 2014)

wrx0211 said:


> outstanding......are you going to check out the other points on the map........cant wait to see what you can find...



Thanks guys,
I was hoping someone would have some insight on the Dots on the map.. Could just be ROC posts?

Don't have scottish T bar either.


----------



## krela (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes Roc posts would be my bet. I'm too lazy to look it up though.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 4, 2014)

Great first report, keep it up


----------



## Bax__ (Jul 4, 2014)

I think 46 (Pitcaple), 50 (Undy), 51 (Portlethen), 52 (Echt) & 53 (Kintore) are ROC Posts but not the others... J80A at a guess is Dyce Airport but (could be Bucksburn ROC post), J90 Council HQ or Police HQ? J72 may be the bunker at the council building at Inverurie, not sure about the rest...


----------



## egodge (Jul 5, 2014)

Smashing first report - looks an interesting place - thanks for sharing


----------



## shadow1993 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bax__ said:


> I think 46 (Pitcaple), 50 (Undy), 51 (Portlethen), 52 (Echt) & 53 (Kintore) are ROC Posts but not the others... J80A at a guess is Dyce Airport but (could be Bucksburn ROC post), J90 Council HQ or Police HQ? J72 may be the bunker at the council building at Inverurie, not sure about the rest...



Have you been to any of these?


----------



## Dannotheforks (Aug 25, 2014)

Absolubtly fascinating, cool photos! What an incredible place!


----------



## brickworx (Aug 26, 2014)

Special that is, lovely find and great 1st report mate. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## shadow1993 (Aug 27, 2014)

Need to get some time to post up the other ones


----------



## King Al (Aug 27, 2014)

Fascinating place that! Great stuff shadow


----------

